# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Число статей перевалило за 600

## Д.Срибный

Маленькое, но достижение :-)

http://info.airforce.ru

----------


## timsz

Даешь тыщу! :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Взят рубеж в 700 статей. Даешь тысячу! :-)

----------


## Жигалов

Жигалов.
Дмитрий, дак пора уже и книгу издавать!
Из 600 статей можно набрать на книгу.
galov@mail.ru

----------

